# R U going to the USVTA Scale Nats in Winthrop Harbor?



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

paul bailey . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
sam bailey. . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
bernie beck . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
paul daily. . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
mitch ferguson. | . Vta . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . 
eric gottsacker | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
mike hardin . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
david hart. . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
jeff hendrix. . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
battman. . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . Sedan
john renkes . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
adam russel . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
larry schoenbrod| . Vta . | . Usgt. | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . 
carl seils. . . | . Vta . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
richard sitko . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
david weir. . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
aj wilusz . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
bill wilusz . . | . Vta . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
bob davis . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . 
ken pepe. . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
keith laymon. . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan . *** paid ***
kevin kane. . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
brad dale . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan . *** paid ***
seth arnold . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . . *** paid ***
derrick maxie . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
natt p. . . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
dave trac . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan . *** paid ***
zack wells. . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
alan bachman. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan . *** paid ***
nathan thompson | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
jim oliva . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
john ermer. . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
mike larson . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . Sedan .
john adams. . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . Sedan . *** paid ***
richard devroeg | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
rob king. . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
tim szczepanski | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
joe kleinknight | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
dickey mahoney. | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
tony kerpan . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
brian bowers. . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
jeremy hardesty | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
brian murphy. . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
justin zorc . . | . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . .
fred kellner. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . .
dan cook. . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
rj whiteside. . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan .
justin lyons. . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan .
eric "snowy". . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
ken mckinney. . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
jeff piske. . . | . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan .
gary forbes . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
jason hall. . . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
justin zoerner. | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
moe barrazza. . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
michael krisher | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
ron waugh . . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
jeff moczynski. | . Vta . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . .
chris bozik . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
kerry burns . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
mitch kauppila. | . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . .	
shiloh jennings | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
blake keulen. . | . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan .
ron whisaneud . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
snuffy bettuso. | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
lynn kreuger. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
matt lyons. . . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** paid ***
jeffrey stevens | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
rutt sirimit. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
kitt "c". . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
josh hohnstein. | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
jimmy stegen. . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
curt crouch . . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
dustin salter . | . Vta . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
peter k . . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .

**** 13 names on the waiting list ****

ramon robles. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
troy carter . . | . . . . | . Usgt. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
chuck makin . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
tony. . . . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . .
mark sweeney. . | . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . Sedan .
grant adelmeyer | . . . . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . .
mike adelmeyer. | . . . . | . . . . | m-chassis | . . . . | . . . . .
randy novak . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
joey novak. . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
david walker. . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
jay ewing . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
von perry . . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .
brian smith . . | . Vta . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . .


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

So far only 23 people are confirmed since they have paid for their entries.

MIKE HARDIN . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
DAVID HART. . . | . VTA . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
ADAM RUSSEL . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
CARL SEILS. . . .| . VTA . | . . . . | M-CHASSIS | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
DAVID WEIR. . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
AJ WILUSZ . . . .| . VTA . | . . . . | M-CHASSIS | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
BILL WILUSZ . . | . VTA . | . . . . | M-CHASSIS | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
KEITH LAYMON. | . . . . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . SEDAN . *** PAID ***
BRAD DALE . . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . SEDAN . *** PAID ***
SETH ARNOLD . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . . . . . *** PAID ***
DAVE TRAC . . . | . VTA . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . SEDAN . *** PAID ***
ALAN BACHMAN. . | . VTA . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . SEDAN . *** PAID ***
JIM OLIVA . . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | M-CHASSIS | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
JOHN ADAMS. . . | . VTA . | . . . . | . . . . . | . 1/12. | . SEDAN . *** PAID ***
JOE KLEINKNIGHT | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
DICKEY MAHONEY. | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
JEREMY HARDESTY | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
KEN MCKINNEY. . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
GARY FORBES . . | . VTA . | . . . . | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
JASON HALL. . . | . . . . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
RON WAUGH . . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
KERRY BURNS . . | . VTA . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***
MATT LYONS. . . | . . . . | . USGT. | . . . . . | . . . . | . . . . . *** PAID ***


----------

